# Skype App for the iPhone



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

*Skype App for the iPhone coming tomorrow*

It's about time!!

Skype App coming to iPhone on Tuesday, Blackberry in May


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

*Already Live in Japan*

Skype for iPhone goes live in Japan

Apparently sound quality is "stellar"!!


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

It's just a shame it doesn't work over 3G or EDGE. Just works over WiFi which is kind of pointless. Kind of a shame when I'm already looking forward to the next version when the premier version is yet to be released.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

alamarco said:


> It's just a shame it doesn't work over 3G or EDGE. Just works over WiFi which is kind of pointless. Kind of a shame when I'm already looking forward to the next version when the premier version is yet to be released.


All VOIP apps for the iPhone are Wi-Fi only, I think this is a condition of publishing a VOIP app to the App Store... likely an agreement between Apple and the cellphone providers to allow this sort of technology in the store, but not gouge the $$ the cellular companies are making. Mostly, I really only intend to make long distance VOIP calls from where I have Wi-Fi anyway, but, in the case of an emergency, we also have Skype for iPhone (IM+), which is a call back service, so it can be initiated over EDGE, 3G or Wi-Fi... It's a web app (s4iphone.com) or it is available in the App Store.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

I admit, Skype still has it's uses on WiFi, but it's no where near it's full potential. Instead of forcing products to not be availible on 3G, why not offer a more competitive service? This just goes to show that they know they would lose business to a superior product. Instead of focusing on banning the applications which violate these terms, make your product better.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

This will be great. I have access to WiFi at both work, home, and most cafes/pubs that I frequent.

But will I be able to use my flat-rate North America Skype Out plan? And receive calls on my US phone number?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

JustWantToSeeADamnAttach said:


> CBC Article saying skype app for iPhone to launch Tuesday, but not in Canada.
> That sucks - Skype app for iPhone to launch Tuesday, but not in Canada


BS CRTC. They're completely out of touch, and need to be disbanded.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

this really sucks - i am a major skype user .. been thinking of jailbreaking for a while - i am thinking now is the time. but makes me nervous ...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

What if we have an American iTunes account, can we get it that way?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

zlinger said:


> BS CRTC. They're completely out of touch, and need to be disbanded.


Once again: what does this have to do with the CRTC??


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

So I downloaded Skype for my iPhone using my USA iTunes account. However, neither my wife nor I (each with our own iPhone) can get the program to stay running longer than 20-seconds. Whether we make a call, initiate a chat, or just launch it... 20-seconds (or so) later it just quits.

I will say this.. from the (very) brief moment I used it, the call quality was truly outstanding. Best I've ever used for VoIP on my iPhone.

Anyway... Any others out there with it having the problem with it just quitting?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, the US account works from Canada. The app works flawlessly for me.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> Yes, the US account works from Canada. The app works flawlessly for me.


Is your iPhone also jailbroken? (Just trying to narrow it down.) The only jailbreak things I have on my iPhone are hClipboard and Siphon.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

askywalker said:


> this really sucks - i am a major skype user .. been thinking of jailbreaking for a while - i am thinking now is the time. but makes me nervous ...


Yes, this canadian thing totally pissed me off..

I just finally opened a US iTunes account and installed it and a couple apps I have long been waiting to have on the iPhone (ie. Radar in Motion )

B.

EDIT: Just tested - Works Ok on iPhone OS 3.0 !! This is the app I have been waiting for! 
Very handy for me as I use Long Distance to the Southern Hemisphere a lot


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad it's working for you guys. Seems to crash on my iPhone though.  Overall good reviews by others but the iTunes Store does have a good number of people experiencing the same issue as me. Guess I'll just wait it out for an update.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the CBC (or somebody) should do a bit more work to figure out why this is/exactly what patent would be violated. I find it a bit odd that there would be a patent which only exists in Canada that keeps skype away from my iphone. Who patents only in Canada? And also, why doesn't this patent apply to fring or truphone?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I have it on my computer, but no cord for for my iPhone, so I'll have to try it later on.

How is the sound quality? Is it choppy like regular skype calls?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

JustAMacUser said:


> So I downloaded Skype for my iPhone using my USA iTunes account. However, neither my wife nor I (each with our own iPhone) can get the program to stay running longer than 20-seconds. Whether we make a call, initiate a chat, or just launch it... 20-seconds (or so) later it just quits.
> 
> I will say this.. from the (very) brief moment I used it, the call quality was truly outstanding. Best I've ever used for VoIP on my iPhone.
> 
> Anyway... Any others out there with it having the problem with it just quitting?


Have you powered off your phone and powered it on again? It's a common problem for apps to crash right after they are installed and power-cycling the phone seems to help!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I downloaded it from my US iTunes account earlier this morning and finally got round to syncing my iPhone and making a call... I didn't call abroad (within the GTA) but the quality was excellent! I talked for about 5mins and completely forgot I wasn't using my cellular network... Tonight, I will sync the app to my wife's iPhone and have her call her family in New Zealand and see how it fairs trans-Pacific...


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> I downloaded it from my US iTunes account earlier this morning and finally got round to syncing my iPhone and making a call... I didn't call abroad (within the GTA) but the quality was excellent! I talked for about 5mins and completely forgot I wasn't using my cellular network... Tonight, I will sync the app to my wife's iPhone and have her call her family in New Zealand and see how it fairs trans-Pacific...


Your wife's a Kiwi ? Nice.

I use Skype all the time to call my parents in NZ too.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Have you powered off your phone and powered it on again? It's a common problem for apps to crash right after they are installed and power-cycling the phone seems to help!


Yeah, I tried that thinking the same thing. Although the issue is fixed now. There was an update to MobileSubtrate in Cydia. That patch resolved the crashing. Very happy now. :-D


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Downloaded via US iTunes, installed, and working on wifi. Non-jailbroken iPhone 3G.

How many new email addresses did Skype scoop up today?


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a tip: If you have a jailbroken iPhone and having stability problems, make sure you upgrade mobile substrate in cydia. On my 2G I was having major stability problems but after the upgrade, everything runs perfectly.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I just finished chatting with a friend in Toronto for 20 minutes and not a hiccup! Call quality was FANTASTIC and forgot I was even chatting on Skype until my friend asked "What number are you calling on" lol 


For $29.50 cad a year, Unlimited calls to United States and Canada landlines and cell phones is quite the bargain imho.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I updated mobilesubstrate and it BROKE. I have VoipOver3G installed and it doesn't work anymore, there's no MobileSubstrate folder in /Library.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

JkEw said:


> I just finished chatting with a friend in Toronto for 20 minutes and not a hiccup! Call quality was FANTASTIC and forgot I was even chatting on Skype until my friend asked "What number are you calling on" lol
> 
> 
> For $29.50 cad a year, Unlimited calls to United States and Canada landlines and cell phones is quite the bargain imho.


That is excellent.

Has anyone noticed the phone getting hot? When I used Fringe to call a computer, the phone was getting quite hot.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ok..so I've used skype for webcams back and forth, but i've never used it to call long distance before.

How does this work on the iphone? you pay $30 for the year and then you can call anytime over wi-fi? can you call regular phones and cell phones or just someone on the computer? If it's to phones, are there additional charges?

I might be VERY interested in it if you can call phones directly b/c then I wouldn't use my bell phone at night 

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> ok..so I've used skype for webcams back and forth, but i've never used it to call long distance before.
> 
> How does this work on the iphone? you pay $30 for the year and then you can call anytime over wi-fi? can you call regular phones and cell phones or just someone on the computer? If it's to phones, are there additional charges?
> 
> ...


You don't need a subscription to call, you just need to buy SkypeOut credit (if you want to try it out first!)...

The annual subscription for unlimited North America is $30/year. You can call all North American cell and landlines for that $30. International landline and cellular calls are priced on the Skype site...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Downloaded it this morning from my U.S. iTunes account. Works beautifully. Too bad about the Canadian restriction.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> You don't need a subscription to call, you just need to buy SkypeOut credit (if you want to try it out first!)...
> 
> The annual subscription for unlimited North America is $30/year. You can call all North American cell and landlines for that $30. International landline and cellular calls are priced on the Skype site...


that is insanely awesome. me thinks rogers and fido won't be too happy about it b/c people can just choose the lowest call plan and go with skype? I'm thinking that data usage wouldn't be that intense either?

I'm checking it out.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> that is insanely awesome. me thinks rogers and fido won't be too happy about it b/c people can just choose the lowest call plan and go with skype? I'm thinking that data usage wouldn't be that intense either?
> 
> I'm checking it out.
> 
> ...


You're right, it is pretty awesome!

Here's the costs and rates I was too lazy to add to my last post:
Skype - call costs and rates


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> You're right, it is pretty awesome!
> 
> Here's the costs and rates I was too lazy to add to my last post:
> Skype - call costs and rates


thanks. i also saw the reason why apple approved the app - only works on wi fi.

Which I still think rocks.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a question, not just restricted to Skype, but Fring and Trufone, how do you call iphone to pc from them? I go to the skype part of fring, and get the keypad?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

The CRTC will not allow us to save money here in Canada.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Not in Canada You Say!*

What can we do as a User Community about these stupid Canadian CRTC restrictions?

I am so frustrated with this antiquated Government Group!

We need to find a MP that is an "advocate" of change to the CRTC.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

DavidH said:


> What can we do as a User Community about these stupid Canadian CRTC restrictions?
> 
> I am so frustrated with this antiquated Government Group!
> 
> We need to find a MP that is an "advocate" of change to the CRTC.


We can cut 'round them every chance we get - like getting Skype through the US iTunes store.... heh, heh!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Again with the CRTC. What does the CRTC have to do with this? Are people going to use Skype to watch tv or listen to the radio? (*Still* not covered if by the internet.)

They have no jurisdiction over voip, and no jurisdiction over cell phone carriers.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Again with the CRTC. What does the CRTC have to do with this? Are people going to use Skype to watch tv or listen to the radio? (*Still* not covered if by the internet.)
> 
> They have no jurisdiction over voip, and no jurisdiction over cell phone carriers.


Agreed. And the articles I've found mention a licensing issue (though that the parties involved refuse to go into detail has me leery). I wonder if it is similar to the situation that was keeping the iphone out of Canada, where a Canadian company held the rights to the name in Canada.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Again with the CRTC. What does the CRTC have to do with this? Are people going to use Skype to watch tv or listen to the radio? (*Still* not covered if by the internet.)
> 
> They have no jurisdiction over voip, and no jurisdiction over cell phone carriers.


"Canadian Skype customers, including those using the application from desktop computers, are already unable to use Skype's "Skype In" service, which allows users to receive calls from landlines and mobile devices, because CRTC regulations require phone service operators to offer enhanced 911, which allows the operator to find the location of a caller."

CBC.ca

Ebay will probably make a crippled one for Canadians, but I doubt it's high on their priority list.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Elric said:


> Ebay will probably make a crippled one for Canadians, but I doubt it's high on their priority list.


Not sure I see what the problem here is. Just jump on the US store and grab the thing, regulations be damned....


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

1/ I don't have a way to get a US account

2/ I shouldn't have to


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Elric said:


> 1/ I don't have a way to get a US account
> 
> 2/ I shouldn't have to


I agree with point #2, but, you can sign up for a US iTunes Account just the same way you signed up for a Canadian one, just choose USA instead of Canada.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

mpuk said:


> I agree with point #2, but, you can sign up for a US iTunes Account just the same way you signed up for a Canadian one, just choose USA instead of Canada.


I'll give it a shot, but I think I tried this before with a US only release of an album a few years ago...


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I have it downloaded, but I haven't installed it. The are some tricks you have to pull in order to merge your Canadian and US iPhone apps. I'm sure someone here can clarify how its done. I believe it involves downloading, signing out, and resigning in or something...anyone?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mpuk said:


> I have it downloaded, but I haven't installed it. The are some tricks you have to pull in order to merge your Canadian and US iPhone apps. I'm sure someone here can clarify how its done. I believe it involves downloading, signing out, and resigning in or something...anyone?


Sync your iPhone.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

mpuk said:


> I have it downloaded, but I haven't installed it. The are some tricks you have to pull in order to merge your Canadian and US iPhone apps. I'm sure someone here can clarify how its done. I believe it involves downloading, signing out, and resigning in or something...anyone?


However's post is a little vague.. let me break it down step by step

1) connect the phone to your computer

2) Sync your phone

Maybe someone else can make this a little clearer..


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

It's not as simple as just syncing your phone from what I have experienced. If you are signed up for a US account, and you download Skype, then sync, all your Canadian apps will be removed as they are not in you US backup. Same with the opposite situation, your Canadian apps will stay, and Skype will be removed as it will say, you are not authorized to use this app. This is why I say there are a few other steps that maybe someone here can shed some light on...


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

log in to the US store, get skype, then log out of the US store and log back in the Canada store, sync your iphone and you'll see skype being copied over to your iphone. You can go into you itunes folder, then the apps folder and you'll see the Skype program there. Because the program is small, you can email the program to others so they can copy it into their own itunes folder.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

mpuk said:


> It's not as simple as just syncing your phone from what I have experienced. If you are signed up for a US account, and you download Skype, then sync, all your Canadian apps will be removed as they are not in you US backup. Same with the opposite situation, your Canadian apps will stay, and Skype will be removed as it will say, you are not authorized to use this app. This is why I say there are a few other steps that maybe someone here can shed some light on...


That's not true at all. I've been using both a Canadian and US iTunes account for years for both music, videos, and apps. Everything syncs fine to the devices (yes, at the same time) without issue.

The only caveat, for apps, is updating. Sometimes it doesn't accurately report that updates are available, and even if it does you have to manually log in to the appropriate country store to get your update.

It's not a big deal nor inconvenience.

*For those without a US account:* I've read (unconfirmed by myself) that you can get Skype by going to the US store, selecting Skype, clicking the Get App button and then register a new account using None as a payment option. Apparently None will not appear if you just register a new account, but if you register while "purchasing" a free app it is available. Again, unconfirmed but worth a try for those wanting Skype.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Well, I just went through the process again, and can tell you what worked for me and what I came across while doing it:

1) Sign in to iTunes with your US Account.
2) Download Skype.
3) Log out of US Account.
4) Sign in with Canadian Account.
5) Sync apps. When you do this, it will say that Skype was not installed as you are not authorized to use it. So, sign out and click Authorize Computer with your US Account details.
6) Now sync (not logged into any account), and it installs flawlessly.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Trying to get the new Eels single, US store only (go f'ing figure!) Signing up for new account presents payment options, I live in Canada, so my billing address "doesn't match bank records". Paypal option, sweet. Both Bank, and CC are in Canada, again no go.
There is no "None" in payment options, just 4 CC's and PP.

Anyone else have any idea?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Elric said:


> Trying to get the new Eels single, US store only (go f'ing figure!) Signing up for new account presents payment options, I live in Canada, so my billing address "doesn't match bank records". Paypal option, sweet. Both Bank, and CC are in Canada, again no go.
> There is no "None" in payment options, just 4 CC's and PP.
> 
> Anyone else have any idea?


you have to create the account with a US iTunes gift card, you go to the redeem card then set up accout use any US address an you are good to go.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Trevor Robertson said:


> you have to create the account with a US iTunes gift card, you go to the redeem card then set up accout use any US address an you are good to go.


Yeah, I do not have a US iTunes gift card LOL I am in Canada


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Elric said:


> Yeah, I do not have a US iTunes gift card LOL I am in Canada


ebay!

or get a friend from the US to buy one for you and email you the code from the back that is all you need.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

mpuk said:


> Well, I just went through the process again, and can tell you what worked for me and what I came across while doing it:
> 
> 1) Sign in to iTunes with your US Account.
> 2) Download Skype.
> ...


Worked like a charm, thanks.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey, what is up with getting a Taiwanese website when you try to buy a subscription to skype! I have two accounts and have never seen that!! 

Go here and click:

Prices – what’s free and what costs a little on Skype

and click "buy now" and you get...

PChome Online ???? - PChome-skype

Seems like a hack or something..


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Elric said:


> I'll give it a shot, but I think I tried this before with a US only release of an album a few years ago...


there's a thread in the 'anything mac' forum with specific how to details.

i did it in about 2 minutes flat.

the only problem is that skype is being very finicky for me. I've made a few phone calls and then it tells me i need skype credit (when I've clearly signed up for the $2.95 NA unlimited calling).

arrggh..


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Elric said:


> Yeah, I do not have a US iTunes gift card LOL I am in Canada


I did mine through the Australian store. It doesn't require an australian credit card, just an address (be inventive).


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

imachungry said:


> Hey, what is up with getting a Taiwanese website when you try to buy a subscription to skype! I have two accounts and have never seen that!!
> 
> Go here and click:
> 
> ...


Hours later, still getting the Chinese website which looks completely bogus! I wonder if skype has been hacked.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

imachungry said:


> Hours later, still getting the Chinese website which looks completely bogus! I wonder if skype has been hacked.


I'm not getting that here, just the regular skype site, even when clicking the "buy now" button.

You're not having us on, are you?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> there's a thread in the 'anything mac' forum with specific how to details.
> 
> i did it in about 2 minutes flat.
> 
> ...


no april's fools joke here. i can make 1 or 2 phone calls (they haven't been back to back) and then I get this message that i need more S credit. ugh.

I understand that i'm only paying $2.95 / month for unlimited, but I'm far from abusing the fair rights usage declaration in their user agreement.

I've made just a few calls to test it out.

Anyone else experiencing this issue? 

I have a sneaky suspicion that I won't get that message the first time I try to make a call tomorrow. Maybe they have a daily limit that I haven't read about?

cheers,
Keebler


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

mpuk said:


> Well, I just went through the process again, and can tell you what worked for me and what I came across while doing it:
> 
> 1) Sign in to iTunes with your US Account.
> 2) Download Skype.
> ...


All you had to do was:
1) Sign in to iTunes with your US Account.
2) Download Skype.
3) Sync apps.
4) Log out of US Account.
5) Sign in with Canadian Account.

You were a little paranoid about losing your Canadian apps and needlessly signed-out and signed back in again. No need to. YOU CAN INDEED HAVE TWO ITUNES ACCOUNTS CONCURRENT ON YOUR IPHONE.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Once again: what does this have to do with the CRTC??


Haha. I had to blame it on someone. So it might as well be the CRTC.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

HowEver said:


> I'm not getting that here, just the regular skype site, even when clicking the "buy now" button.
> 
> You're not having us on, are you?


Not an April Fool's joke, I am still getting an entirely Chinese version of Skype in Safari, but not in Firefox. Safari hacked, oh no!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

imachungry said:


> Not an April Fool's joke, I am still getting an entirely Chinese version of Skype in Safari, but not in Firefox. Safari hacked, oh no!


Your first link I am getting fine. The second is taking me to a Asian language site of some sort. 

Keebler,

I have the $2.95 and I've been able to make several calls without problem. It is unlimited,yes?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> Your first link I am getting fine. The second is taking me to a Asian language site of some sort.
> 
> Keebler,
> 
> I have the $2.95 and I've been able to make several calls without problem. It is unlimited,yes?


There are some limitations apparently:

Unlimited plan can only call 50 numbers per day? - Skype Community


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

imachungry said:


> Not an April Fool's joke, I am still getting an entirely Chinese version of Skype in Safari, but not in Firefox. Safari hacked, oh no!


Just change the language on the Skype site with the dropdown on the bottom left... for whatever reason, it's obviously set your default to Chinese?!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

imachungry said:


> There are some limitations apparently:
> 
> Unlimited plan can only call 50 numbers per day? - Skype Community


50 numbers a day, I think most people can handle that!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

imachungry said:


> There are some limitations apparently:
> 
> Unlimited plan can only call 50 numbers per day? - Skype Community





G-Mo said:


> 50 numbers a day, I think most people can handle that!


Note the other "restrictions": only (?) 10,000 minutes per month and only (?) 6 hours per day....  For $2.95/month that beats the snot out of Rogers/Bell/etc.


----------



## aerie (Apr 2, 2009)

*CRTC regulates and supervises telecommunications in Canada*



> They have no jurisdiction over voip, and no jurisdiction over cell phone carriers.


Not quite true.

Extracts from the CRTC website:
"The CRTC is an independent public authority that regulates and supervises broadcasting and telecommunications in Canada.

911 service charges -
The CRTC requires wireless service providers to give their customers 911 services wherever these services are available.
By February 1, 2010, at the latest, emergency responders must be able to determine the location of a person using a cellphone to call 911 with much greater precision.

Rates, quality of service and business practices -
The CRTC does not regulate the rates, quality of service or business practices of wireless service providers because the market for wireless services is sufficiently competitive. The CRTC still plays a role in ensuring the confidentiality of customer information and ensuring that customers are treated fairly."


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

rgray said:


> Note the other "restrictions": only (?) 10,000 minutes per month and only (?) 6 hours per day....  For $2.95/month that beats the snot out of Rogers/Bell/etc.


ABSOLUTELY, HOORAY HOORAY :clap:


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I know the voice only works with wifi, but anyone know if that chat feature will work on 3G? or is that limited as well to wifi?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

good question, let me test it for you.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

yes the text chatting works just fine over 3G


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Trevor Robertson said:


> yes the text chatting works just fine over 3G


Thanks, makes sense that it would work, but wasnt sure if they would just limit the whole app or just the specific calling feature.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya was a good test to do.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, it's "quite" true if you find that the CRTC no longer tells wireless or VOIP providers what to do (so long as they provide 911 services). As for "treating customers fairly," try calling up the CRTC and see what happens if you feel unfairly treated. You'll be passed on to another agency. So how about "almost entirely true, for all intents and purposes, the CRTC has virtually nothing to do with VOIP and wireless."




aerie said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> Extracts from the CRTC website:
> "The CRTC is an independent public authority that regulates and supervises broadcasting and telecommunications in Canada.
> ...


----------



## aerie (Apr 2, 2009)

True enough - however the CRTC does have the power:
"The CRTC uses the objectives in the Broadcasting Act and the Telecommunications Act to guide its policy decisions. In telecommunications, the CRTC ensures that Canadians receive reliable telephone and other telecommunications services, at affordable prices. 
But the CRTC’s role in telecommunications is evolving. In many telecom markets, several consumer choices are available. This natural competition results in better prices and packages for consumers. In these cases, CRTC allows competition, not regulations, to drive the market. The CRTC regulates only where the market doesn’t meet the objectives of the Telecommunications Act."

On your other point, I absolutely agree that the CRTC is not a champion of customers and passes the buck to another agency or, based on personal experience, gives you completely unsatisfactory, form-letter responses that say and do nothing. 



HowEver said:


> Well, it's "quite" true if you find that the CRTC no longer tells wireless or VOIP providers what to do (so long as they provide 911 services). As for "treating customers fairly," try calling up the CRTC and see what happens if you feel unfairly treated. You'll be passed on to another agency. So how about "almost entirely true, for all intents and purposes, the CRTC has virtually nothing to do with VOIP and wireless."


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't you feel a little, well, queasy, quoting something that doesn't happen; while we are instead being 'treated' with the objectionable reality that Canadian cell carriers charge whatever they can get away with, with no actual oversight at all by the CRTC or anyone else?

"The CRTC allows competition, not regulation" = there are no regulations. There is nothing to enforce.




aerie said:


> True enough - however the CRTC does have the power:
> "The CRTC uses the objectives in the Broadcasting Act and the Telecommunications Act to guide its policy decisions. In telecommunications, the CRTC ensures that Canadians receive reliable telephone and other telecommunications services, at affordable prices.
> But the CRTC’s role in telecommunications is evolving. In many telecom markets, several consumer choices are available. This natural competition results in better prices and packages for consumers. In these cases, CRTC allows competition, not regulations, to drive the market. The CRTC regulates only where the market doesn’t meet the objectives of the Telecommunications Act."
> 
> On your other point, I absolutely agree that the CRTC is not a champion of customers and passes the buck to another agency or, based on personal experience, gives you completely unsatisfactory, form-letter responses that say and do nothing.


----------



## aerie (Apr 2, 2009)

I get queasy at the mere thought of the useless CRTC! 



HowEver said:


> Don't you feel a little, well, queasy, quoting something that doesn't happen; while we are instead being 'treated' with the objectionable reality that Canadian cell carriers charge whatever they can get away with, with no actual oversight at all by the CRTC or anyone else?
> 
> "The CRTC allows competition, not regulation" = there are no regulations. There is nothing to enforce.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I got Skype loaded on iPhone, but it crashes after about 20 seconds... any ideas?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I got Skype loaded on iPhone, but it crashes after about 20 seconds... any ideas?


If you're iPhone is jailbroken you probably need to update MobileSubtrate in Cydia.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I installed the Skype (and updated the mobile substrate) and it seems to be working fine for me. Did the test call, no problems, now waiting for one of my contacts to be on when I'm on it to do the acid test.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The problem is I did upgrade it, but then uninstalled an app named VoIPover3G... problem still occurs. I hope that I do not have to restore for the millionth time.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I just tested it. 15-minute phone call on my iPhone 2G using Skype to my bro-in-law's computer in Chicago. Voice quality was good, very consistent, no problems. The one "bug" seems to be that you can't fully hang up till the other party hangs up, but apart from that no issues. Nice!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I installed the Skype (and updated the mobile substrate) and it seems to be working fine for me. Did the test call, no problems, now waiting for one of my contacts to be on when I'm on it to do the acid test.


Hi chas,

what is the 'mobile substrate'?

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Open Cydia and make sure you do any updates - mobilesubstrate should be in there.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Is anybody having problems with skype saying "You must have a wifi connection to make and receive calls with Skype"? Even when you are using a wifi connection?

I sometimes get this message (they seem to be occurring more frequently now) when I try and make a call. I don't have a data plan for my 2G iphone so the only time I can be online is when I'm connected to wifi.

I've been able to get around this by rebooting my iPhone a couple of times but it's a bit annoying to have to reboot 2 or 3 times before skype believes that I'm on wifi.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

nope have not had that issue at all.

Is your phone jailbroken though as I have head of lots of people having issues with skype on jail broken phones. (and OS 3.0)


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> nope have not had that issue at all.
> 
> Is your phone jailbroken though as I have head of lots of people having issues with skype on jail broken phones. (and OS 3.0)


Yep, it's jailbroken but AFAIK, the problems with jailbroken phones were more stability problems. Updating mobile substrate fixed all those for me...skype is rock solid other than it thinking that I'm not on wifi (which can be fixed by reboot).


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Just downloaded the app as per instruction here on this thread. Works well. I am a really happy camper...The best part? No more BELL in this household FOREVER. I had enough of their high prices, lousy customer support and mixed up billing practices. Goodbye Bell! Hello Skype!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I had to restore to a clean install of 2.2.1, and now Skype is working perfect. It only crashes if the cell phone rings or an alarm triggers. I can't be bothered with Jailbreaking for the time being.. I've burned up way too much time with customizing... I really only wanted it for VoIP, and App Store has what I need. All is good now


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Today I used it for an inter-Ontario call and I got the noise that we used to get when we you'd call someone and they were on the dial-up internet. The screaching sound. I shut down the app, opened it back up, called and it was fine the next time around. 

Anyone have this?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> Open Cydia and make sure you do any updates - mobilesubstrate should be in there.


thanks kev. I think i'll leave it alone b/c i don't even know what cydia is


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> thanks kev. I think i'll leave it alone b/c i don't even know what cydia is


ok. so after more searching, this appears to be a problem with the mobile subrate requiring an update.

Is cydia only something done through jailbreaking? my phone is not jailbroken nor do i intend to do it.

Are folks with non-JB'n phones using skype a-ok?

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh yeah...if you arent jailbroken it should be working 100% fine.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> Oh yeah...if you arent jailbroken it should be working 100% fine.


thanks for confirming Kev. I deleted it from the phone and will connect to my mac and try installing again.

every other attempt (reboots, logging out/in), isn't working.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Very confused, if I buy the $30 unlimited plan can*

I can make calls on my iphone through skype with wifi anytime during the day without using up my Rogers minutes?
I only have 150 outgoing weekday minutes, it's so little that I'm scared of using my phone during the day and use it only after 5:00 PM.

So for $30 a year I could do without a home phone? I think I pay around $45 a month for my home phone, is this for real??? or am I getting this wrong?

I work from home therefore have wifi all day,


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

It's not really doable using the iPhone app by itself.
I tried backgrounding Skype all day so people could call ME using backgrounder (requiring jailbreaking) along with VoipOver3G and I only got about 9 hours of battery before I HAD to charge it.

However if you have a computer that's always on, leaving skype running and using that as your home phone is completely viable. Hopefully with OS 3.0 skype will have some sort of push notification so people can call you when the app is closed.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

smellybook said:


> I can make calls on my iphone through skype with wifi anytime during the day without using up my Rogers minutes?
> I only have 150 outgoing weekday minutes, it's so little that I'm scared of using my phone during the day and use it only after 5:00 PM.
> 
> So for $30 a year I could do without a home phone? I think I pay around $45 a month for my home phone, is this for real??? or am I getting this wrong?
> ...


you're right smelly. I paid the $2.95 for a month to test it out, but it works great with wi-fi. I'm not the best test subject as my install isn't going well. it's not starting properly, but when it works, it's great.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> It's not really doable using the iPhone app by itself.
> I tried backgrounding Skype all day so people could call ME using backgrounder (requiring jailbreaking) along with VoipOver3G and I only got about 9 hours of battery before I HAD to charge it.
> 
> However if you have a computer that's always on, leaving skype running and using that as your home phone is completely viable. Hopefully with OS 3.0 skype will have some sort of push notification so people can call you when the app is closed.


Kev is right. I just made 2 perfectly sounding phone calls using my imac - no headset or anything so i imagine they'll work well too.

so now i know my account is just fine. something is screwy with my iphone.

i wonder if rogers has stepped in with some countermeasures on the phone to block the use of skype??? hmmmm....

OMG! i'm SUCH a loser!!! i was dialing without the +1. what a knob. it's working now.

i can't believe I was typing without the +1. DUH!


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Wow! this is fantastic! I just bought the 3 months unlimited*

for $8.40 but can't get it working yet, still kinda confused. The app says that I don't have credits. Gotta read the faq.

But very excited about it,


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

smellybook said:


> I can make calls on my iphone through skype with wifi anytime during the day without using up my Rogers minutes?
> I only have 150 outgoing weekday minutes, it's so little that I'm scared of using my phone during the day and use it only after 5:00 PM.
> 
> So for $30 a year I could do without a home phone? I think I pay around $45 a month for my home phone, is this for real??? or am I getting this wrong?
> ...


Yes and Yes


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

smellybook said:


> So for $30 a year I could do without a home phone? I think I pay around $45 a month for my home phone, is this for real??? or am I getting this wrong?
> 
> I work from home therefore have wifi all day,


Skype doesn't offer SkypeIn numbers for Canada. I suppose, depending on your business, you could get a USA SkypeIn number. The ability to have a number for people to call costs a bit more (an extra $30/year).

But for SkypeOut (calling out), yeah, basically $2.95 USD gets you "unlimited" calling (unlimited being about 10,000 minutes or a certain number of calls a day--a few hundred I think).

Of course this was always an option and you can use the Skype client on your computer if you have a speaker and mic. It's a great option.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

smellybook said:


> for $8.40 but can't get it working yet, still kinda confused. The app says that I don't have credits. Gotta read the faq.
> 
> But very excited about it,


smelly, make sure you dial +1 then the area code and number, even if it's not long distance. that's what worked for me. also, if you just installed it and made your purchase, give it some time. if that doesn't work, reboot your iphone, log out then log in.

either of those steps should work.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't know you couldn't get a SkypeIn number for Canada?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

You can blame the CRTC for not allowing available and affordable SkypeIn numbers. 

I know that some will sideline the debate about the statement above (hmm, maybe they actually work for the CRTC or a Telco).

But the reality is, the Federal Government, if they wanted too, could make it more competitive here.

I actually ended up paying the $30 last year to get a SkypeIn number to the closest US city.

I have friends in the US who can call me with their nationwide plans, anyone here in Canada who has a North America plan... and I needed it for local call display (so people know it is me calling).


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That is ridiculous. How can the CRTC control it if it is over the net? Skype doesn't really have a presence in Canada do they? 

Perhaps I misunderstand the function of the internet, but isn't it a supra-national space that people with open internet connections can utilise?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Adrian: Yes it is over the net, but guess who regulates the availability of Canadian phone numbers... C R T C??!! Skype, etc. probably has no problems buying up bulk outgoing lines. But the telephone monopolies here want a piece of the pie or deterrence to setup business here.

I would probably equally blame the Canadian Wireless Telecommunications Association (CWTA).... go check their website. They clearly lobby for wireless, landline, etc. services. .. but no mention of internet services.

I'm not a telco analyst by any means, but I was looking for a SIP phone number in Canada earlier this year as an alternative to Skype on iPhone, and the !monthly! rates were crazy... I go south, and it is much more reasonable... and Skype is one of the cheapest that I've seen.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> That is ridiculous. How can the CRTC control it if it is over the net? Skype doesn't really have a presence in Canada do they?
> 
> Perhaps I misunderstand the function of the internet, but isn't it a supra-national space that people with open internet connections can utilise?


As stated early on in this thread, it's the CRTC preventing this in Canada, because there is no "911 feature" that allows the operator to know where the caller is located.

But it's up to Ebay to add that to their service before we get the full functioning App in Canada, and then, I'm sure their rates will rise for us


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Elric said:


> But it's up to Ebay to add that to their service before we get the full functioning App in Canada, and then, I'm sure their rates will rise for us


Or leave it the way it is. _Caveat emptor_, baby! Skype users know the 911 score and make their own choice... Apart from the Skype-in number issue, who cares? Besides you can make emergency calls from a cell phone even with no subscribed service at all.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

rgray said:


> Or leave it the way it is. _Caveat emptor_, baby! Skype users know the 911 score and make their own choice... Apart from the Skype-in number issue, who cares? Besides you can make emergency calls from a cell phone even with no subscribed service at all.


The point is, they won't release it in Canada. They would have to cripple it to be able to.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SkypeIn Canada??? - Skype Community

From the Skype forum's master thread on the topic of no SkypeIn in Canada:





> I know it's already over 4 years since skype launched, so I decided to ask skype support about skypein in Canada. This is the answer I got:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification HowEver. I suppose we should put some pressure on Skype to get these numbers.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

If anyone wants to know how well skype works, I can say it works well. 

I had to make an urgent call to New Zealand today, and could not call from my office. I usually make my toll calls from my skype account on my PC at home. 
I didnt want to call direct as Rogers will charge an outragous $$ for that privilage as you know.

I have the US version (ie. full version) of Skype running on my developers' iPhone which has OS 3 beta 2. 

OS 3 Beta 2 does not block skype on 3G data !! and I was able to make my call to NZ no problem. The other party had no idea I was on skype and the call went well.

I was pretty happy and impressed.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

psxp said:


> If anyone wants to know how well skype works, I can say it works well.
> 
> I had to make an urgent call to New Zealand today, and could not call from my office. I usually make my toll calls from my skype account on my PC at home.
> I didnt want to call direct as Rogers will charge an outragous $$ for that privilage as you know.
> ...


How much data did that take for the call?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have the $2.95 plan, I cannot phone mobiles. I tried for the first time tonight, I get a pop up that says I need more credits, and now it just won't connect. I get the dead end line sound.

Anybody else have this?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I have the $2.95 plan, I cannot phone mobiles. I tried for the first time tonight, I get a pop up that says I need more credits, and now it just won't connect. I get the dead end line sound.
> 
> Anybody else have this?


I've tried calling my own cell. It does ring and come through. Of course this quits the Skype app so the call drops, but it does work: no credit errors, etc.

Maybe it's the number you're calling? I know I got the same error when I called Primus' toll-free tech support line.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

JustAMacUser said:


> I've tried calling my own cell. It does ring and come through. Of course this quits the Skype app so the call drops, but it does work: no credit errors, etc.
> 
> Maybe it's the number you're calling? I know I got the same error when I called Primus' toll-free tech support line.


It is scetchy though. I fear that if I phone Skype, they won't help me because I am in Canada and using an iPhone.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I just signed up for a US account and chose none for the payment and downloaded and sync'd skype to my phone.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> It is scetchy though. I fear that if I phone Skype, they won't help me because I am in Canada and using an iPhone.


For all they know you're an American travelling in Canada.

Or.. You can try calling the same number from their desktop client (officially available in Canada) and if it doesn't work it would give you some more leverage.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I have the $2.95 plan, I cannot phone mobiles. I tried for the first time tonight, I get a pop up that says I need more credits, and now it just won't connect. I get the dead end line sound.
> 
> Anybody else have this?


There is no differnece between cell numbers and landline numbers in North America like their is in Europe, Australia, New Zealand, etc... I have called several people on their cells with Skype for iPhone, no probs! (I use pre-purchased SkypeOut credit, not a subscription plan.)


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

When the iPhone 3.0 is software update is released, does anyone know if I'll be able to have Skype running in background and show status as available (to receive calls on my US phone number)? And without draining the battery too much? Thanks.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I have the $2.95 plan, I cannot phone mobiles. I tried for the first time tonight, I get a pop up that says I need more credits, and now it just won't connect. I get the dead end line sound.
> 
> Anybody else have this?


works for me. Adrian, I was having problems until I realized I wasn't typing +1 then the area code and number. 

Since then, no problemos - on any land or mobile line.

Try that?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> works for me. Adrian, I was having problems until I realized I wasn't typing +1 then the area code and number.
> 
> Since then, no problemos - on any land or mobile line.
> 
> Try that?


Interesting development. It only doesn't work on the iPhone. When I use Skype over my computer to call the exact same number it works.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Interesting development. It only doesn't work on the iPhone. When I use Skype over my computer to call the exact same number it works.


have you tried:
logging out of skype (on your iphone), rebooting the phone then logging back in?

i also deleted the app from the phone, re-installed it and it worked.

I have no idea if that was the fix or just that I was being a moron when typing


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> How much data did that take for the call?


I never checked 


I see beta 3 release 3 is out now and I hear it blocks the Skype over 3G loophole. I havent upgraded from beta 3 release 2 yet. Might just wait.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> All you had to do was:
> 1) Sign in to iTunes with your US Account.
> 2) Download Skype.
> 3) Sync apps.
> ...


I was, as it didn't work for me the first time, and I had to reload my apps. (Luckily I didn't have to buy everything again). But yes, it worked fine the 2nd time around, and now I can update with both accounts running on my phone, as you mention.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Flawless Victory


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

So I just read that the new skype version (1.02) gives a message saying that it is only supported on unmodified iphone version 2.2.

Has anybody tried the new version on a jailbroken phone?


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

benk said:


> So I just read that the new skype version (1.02) gives a message saying that it is only supported on unmodified iphone version 2.2.
> 
> Has anybody tried the new version on a jailbroken phone?


Yes, gives a warning, but works fine.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

benk said:


> So I just read that the new skype version (1.02) gives a message saying that it is only supported on unmodified iphone version 2.2.
> 
> Has anybody tried the new version on a jailbroken phone?


It's not like you can just call Skype for _support_ anyways...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

is there any special to do in order to get the new 1.02 version? I can't seem to tell if the upgrade worked?

i logged into the US acct, dloaded skype. logged out and back into my cdn store, connected the iphone, deselected the skype app, then selected it again, then sync'd.
not sure if that worked?

unless i delete from the iphone, connect and update the new version?


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

On your phone, go to Settings -> Skype and check the version number.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

benk said:


> On your phone, go to Settings -> Skype and check the version number.


lol what a bonehead (not you, ME  thanks... 1.02 so that worked.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I got it working, this is amazing!*

I bought the unlimited to Canada & US for 3 months and paid $8.40.

I have firmware 3.0 Beta 2 on my iphone, does this mean that I can make calls over 3G as well? How much data does it use approximately for a 10 minute local call?


This is awesome so far!!!


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Data use is pretty low, I think I calculated it to about 200KB per minute (that includes upload and download, if the usage meter is to be trusted).


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

well I have been using Skype on 3G a few times now and its great... unfortunately the beta version (3.01) of the OS just expired and I am forced to upgrade this morning :-(

I guess Skype over 3G will now be blocked.


----------

